# 1st DV trip pics (sorta big)



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Looks like Dave managed to get our start-off pic posted earlier.

Well, I've picked 3 shots to post for now. I'm sure the others will follow.









Near the entrance of Death Valley National Park after a particularly 'spirited' stretch.








Our first stop inside the park, at Stovepipe Wells.








My obligatory side mirror shot, probably taken somewhere near triple-digit speeds? :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Unfortunately, a few of us couldn't make it for various reasons, but it was a fun day. Round trip for me was about 685mi @21mpg which was pretty good, all things considered. :eeps: 

The weather was just about perfect for something like this, which is saying a lot, considering this is a part of the country where depending on the time of year it can be anywhere from -15F-130F. Depending on elevation it was between the low 70s and low 90s down in the Valley itself.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Just 1 more pic from me










This shot was taken from Dante's View, approx. 5500ft above sea level. Smack dab in the middle of the shot is just about where the lowest point in the US is, at -282ft. At upper left are peaks of the Sierra Nevadas that are all around 11,000ft high. :yikes:


----------



## SteveM (Aug 6, 2002)

I have the exact opposite of that shot; taken from the lowest spot (that is accessible by road) looking up at that mountain. The interesting thing about looking from that spot is the itty bitty white sign about half or a third of the way up the mountain that reads "Sea Level". Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'd been there several years ago, and knew about the sign. When we were down there, I couldn't see the sign. It had fallen over a little, so you had to step back into the basin a bit to look up and see it.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I just got back a few minutes ago. 

Round-trip (door to door) for me was 756 miles! :yikes: 

I'll post pics tomorrow. 16 hours in the car today (vibrating) has me exhausted!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Here are a few pics from me. More tomorrow. Totally exhausted from driving... Just got back from dinner. 3 freaking accidents on 10W. What's up with that?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Looks and sounds like you guys had an awesome time...

Wish that I could have joined you...


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *3 freaking accidents on 10W. What's up with that? *


I bailed on the 10, and went and had some dinner (well, breakfast, actually -- had eggs) at the Denny's in San Dimas.

Then took the 210W->605S->60W->10W... saved a lot of grief.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Looks and sounds like you guys had an awesome time...
> 
> Wish that I could have joined you... *


We would've loved to have had you along, Jon!

Maybe next time?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> We would've loved to have had you along, Jon!
> 
> Maybe next time? *


Definitely Chris!

I've never been to DV before...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great pictures ! :thumbup: 

@Kaz

That Dante's View area is looking really huge. Do you know by chance how large the area is ?

@Vince

The first pic could be a wonderful background picture :thumbup: 


Oh, wish I could have joined you


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Beautiful pictures guys. You west coasters got the best scenery on the planet.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Then took the 210W->605S->60W->10W... saved a lot of grief. *


We saw you _zoom_ by our own mini-caravan (Kaz, SONET, scottn2retro, and myself) on the 15 just after the agriculture checkpoint


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Looks like great fun, did you all get the cars to top governed speed?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

operknockity said:


> *
> We saw you zoom by our own mini-caravan (Kaz, SONET, scottn2retro, and myself) on the 15 just after the agriculture checkpoint  *


I waved!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Looks like great fun, did you all get the cars to top governed speed? *


I think nearly everyone was hitting the limiter.

Personally, I just nudged 150 mph in my car (148.9 mph max according to the GPS) and I backed-off. I was worried my bra was going to rip off!

The BMW's were all hitting indicated 130-135 mph before the engine software pulled in the fun.

In all honesty, the roads were good solid 100-110 mph roads. There were too many 40 mph corners (which we took at 75 mph!) to run at 130 mph. I only found one stretch smooth enough for 150+. The roads were smooth, but they had little rises that would make you feel weightless if you hit them too fast. You didn't want to come across one at 120 mph. Yahoo!!!

Most of the time we ran 100-110 mph for long stretches...

We climbed from sea level to 5000 ft., then down to -282 feet, then up to 5500 feet, then down to 1000 feet elevation! It was a hellava drive.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Group at the top of Dantes Overlook


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Out the windshield of my car at 100+

What a great drive!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

One more... who's car was this on anyway?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Dante Parking lot (before Kaz... uh nevermind)....


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Here's a panorama I stitched together:
> 
> ...


You're quite a seamstress!:thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Same shot as panorama... different angle!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *It was me, but you have the car wrong. It's a red MGB by the Lake Michigan bay in Door County. The thread was that I'd like to find a 280SE 3.5.*


John, I've checked the link you posted on that thread, the one with the restored 280. That car looks very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> John, I've checked the link you posted on that thread, the one with the restored 280. That car looks very beautiful :thumbup: *


It is in the pictures, but I can tell that in person it might be a let down. I posted it to give an idea of the car. One thing about MBs back then, they still used quality materials, so if you find a cared for one it can be quite nice. The guy put in a steering wheel from the eighties in that car so it makes me quite suspicious about that particular car.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*SWEET!*

wow! very nice pictures. i almost made a trip through DV myself 2 years ago...glad we didn't as i doubt we would've come out alive(we were so naive). it was Aug. time frame and we were thinking of driving from San Fran through DV to Vegas for the weekend. i'm guessing the drive would've been at least 16 hours at an average speed of 100MPH.

so how far is SanFran from Vegas by car?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Great pictures guys and great story lines :thumbup: 

Sounds like every one had a great time (until you got close to home) and that Kaz drank too much water :lmao: 

Wish I could have made it our for the ride  maybe next year:dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> Sounds like every one had a great time (until you got close to home) and that Kaz drank too much water :lmao:
> 
> *


Or...ate too much! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> It was me, but you have the car wrong. It's a red MGB by the Lake Michigan bay in Door County. The thread was that I'd like to find a 280SE 3.5.
> *


I wasnt sure. thats why i made the oddly timed edit


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> *
> 
> Or...ate too much! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


Oh man that must have been a tough one

That'll teach him to eat that greasy breakfast before a long drive:eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Oh man that must have been a tough one
> 
> That'll teach him to eat that greasy breakfast before a long drive:eeps: *


Deciding to have the same breakfast as Stuka might have been a bad idea... :tsk:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

*One more car spread*

:thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Deciding to have the same breakfast as Stuka might have been a bad idea... :tsk: *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

///Mathew said:


> *
> 
> I wasnt sure. thats why i made the oddly timed edit *


No problem, at least you noticed the original pic.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> Deciding to have the same breakfast as Stuka might have been a bad idea... :tsk: *


His is a mad man after all 

Did he make the trip :dunno: Didn't see him in your pictures.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> His is a mad man after all
> 
> Did he make the trip :dunno: Didn't see him in your pictures. *


Nope. Like Dave, he basically just met us for breakfast.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Nope. Like Dave, he basically just met us for breakfast. *


He didn't want to have to wait up for the rest of you 

Mike (Emission) would have been the only one to stand a chance with the side ways, no limiter in 5th gear driver.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Good grief! 4 pages of postings already??? 

Btw, good job on the panorama, Plaz! That was taken at the Panamint Spring junction. Wished we had some pics of the 13-mile stretch of turns and bends.

AlexB and PhilM...really wished both of you were here. 

Btw, I am glad Mike took a pic of this:










This was the route to BadWater. A straight that stretches as far as you can see. Too bad the road wasn't that smooth.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Btw, good job on the panorama, Plaz! *


Thanks!

I did a Dante's View panorama as well... it's not quite as seamless, but gives the idea anyway:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Did you guys drive most of the way with the windows closed and the air on?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought I would post a couple pics before heading home. Scott (scottn2retro) took them out of my camera (the originals are 1600X1200). Glad you took these Scott, I could have never taken them myself at 55 MPH. 









Almost in the back, as usual. No traffic, as usual. Seven freaks driving too fast, as usual. :thumbup:








Driving far behind Vince, whose tires kick up crap that you wouldn't believe. Everyone braking for the slow white Porsche, as usual. 

Gosh I love that last pic. Check out that road! It makes me want to go back right now!

More tomorrow...

--SONET


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> * Everyone braking for the slow white Porsche, as usual.
> 
> --SONET *


I think we were slowing for a photo op.... Seriously!


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I went nearly the entire trip without listening to my radio!

For one, my radio sucks. It is an old pull-out (the whole chassis!) Sony from 1986. 

Second, it only has two speakers.

Third, I was too worried my car was going to explode and I wanted to hear the parts fragment!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Oh, one last question...did you guys listen to alot of music along the way or were you pretty much monitoring the radios or just enjoying the sounds of the car. *


I was all set to listen to tons of tunes, with a freshly loaded iPod hooked up.

I never turned it on!

I guess I was just enjoying soaking up the intrinsic art of the entire experience.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SONET said:


> * Everyone braking for the slow white Porsche, as usual.
> --SONET *


 All I can say is that Emission's Porsche is FAAAAAAAAAASST! I can remember stepping on the gas with him on the 395. We were going about 85, I downshifted to 3rd and punched it. I see Emission in my mirror, coming up fast. I shift to 4th - Emission is already half a mile ahead. By the time I shift to 5th, he is a good mile ahead....   :angel:


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

We listened to the radio a little bit, maybe two hours or so of the whole trip. Otherwise it was FRS radio talk or listening to my motor laughing at my attempts at rev-matching. :lmao:

--SONET


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I had my CD changer loaded up but it wasn't up too loud, unlike the Raffi Disco we got samplings of every time he used the FRS.  :lmao:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> *listening to my motor laughing at my attempts at rev-matching. :lmao:*


:lmao:

There was a lot of spots for practicing that in those twisties leading down into Panamint Valley.

I feel like I'm steadily getting better with the rev matching and heel-toe maneuvers. Probably nailing 75-80% of 'em now. Fun!

:thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I had my CD changer loaded up but it wasn't up too loud, unlike the Raffi Disco we got samplings of every time he used the FRS.  :lmao: *


Dooooddd, it was TRANCE music! :tsk:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I had my CD changer loaded up but it wasn't up too loud, unlike the Raffi Disco we got samplings of every time he used the FRS.  :lmao: *


:lmao: :lmao:

At least he offered to lend his Milli Vanilli CD to anyone who wanted it!

(That was you, right Raffi?)


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...


That was hilarious!! There were definately some funny comments yesterday.

--SONET


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> ...


Ummm - no! I would not disgrace the other CDs in my collection by listening to - or even owning - that [email protected]! :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Emission said:


> *
> I think we were slowing for a photo op.... Seriously! *


I don't know... I only remember getting THAT close to you one time -- when you slowed a LOT more than I anticipated before a camoflaged "whoop-de-do." I even kicked in the ABS on that one.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I was just looking through my pictures and was disappointed that I didn't have any pictures of that Tioga camper that we kept passing. Did anyone get one of that thing?

Another pic while I'm at it:









--SONET


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Sonet:* I love the two pictures you posted! 

*To all DV Graduates:* Thought I ask all of you now. So, just where did you place your radio during the drive? Did you guys have head-sets or what? Or do you guys keep holding on to it? Or some kind of racing-taped to your ear?? :dunno: Cos I have such a difficult time trying to drive with one hand, reach out for the radio and then talk at the same time. I was following Mike during the last few miles and I saw how fast he spoke to the radio in his right hand.

And I remember a particular "woohoo" at every dip. Who was that?  And you guys TALKED way too much. Geez! Radio silence would have to be enforced next time. Especially Raffi, gossiping about ALPINA and all...:tsk:

:lmao: :lmao:

Also, anyone has any particular stretch that they have enjoyed the most?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

More like Euro-dance! 

I had Depeche Mode, St Etienne, Deep Dish and more St Etienne...



Raffi said:


> *
> 
> Dooooddd, it was TRANCE music! :tsk: *


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> :lmao:
> 
> ...


Hey guys! Sounds like you all had an uber fun trip.... I just stayed at home most of the weekend... 

Heel-toe rocks! :thumbup: I do it just about everyday... it's become a habit for me... (good or bad I don't know... :angel: )

Of course, I've lost count of the people who react like :yikes: 
when I do that and they've never seen that before....


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> * So, just where did you place your radio during the drive? *


Most of the time, in my breast pocket. But later on, in the crevasse between the (extended) thigh support and the ass cushion of the passenger seat. (useful thing, that crevasse... keep my shades in there all the time).



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *And you guys TALKED way too much. Geez! Radio silence would have to be enforced next time. *


Easy for you to say... you had a passenger! Actually, I liked the banter.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Sonet: I love the two pictures you posted!
> 
> To all DV Graduates: Thought I ask all of you now. So, just where did you place your radio during the drive? *


I had my radio in my right hand on the steering wheel when I was in the 'lead' position. If it wasn't in my hand, it was in my lap the rest of the time. I kept it in my hand because the 'identification time' for opposing traffic (while looking for cops) was amazingly short. We were doing 110 mph, the oncoming traffic was doing 70 mph. Our closing speeds were in the neighborhood of 180 mph on a two-lane road!

At 264 ft/sec, it meant I had barely 5 seconds to identify a car 1/4 mile away!


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I have to admit that the *dip* in the extended support is pretty useful! 

So, who was the one doing the dipping woohoo-s ? 



Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Most of the time, in my breast pocket. But later on, in the crevasse between the (extended) thigh support and the ass cushion of the passenger seat. (useful thing, that crevasse... keep my shades in there all the time).
> 
> Easy for you to say... you had a passenger! Actually, I liked the banter. *


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Emission said:


> *At 264 ft/sec, it meant I had barely 5 seconds to identify a car 1/4 mile away! *


Oh sure, try and make it sound like it was so difficult! :bigpimp:

Actually, I hadn't thought of it that way Emission, thanks for pointing that out. I think all the leaders did a great job. Aside from spotting officers/rangers/oncoming traffic, it can be tough to judge what speed to take a corner the first time you take it. You guys seemed to take them at a nice speed each time. Well done!

I wish my car wasn't a lease, otherwise sways/springs/shocks would definately be on order already. The stock setup is pretty good, but there's some room for improvement!

--SONET


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *
> 
> So your time is worth $13.333333 per hour!  *


:lmao:
Actually, less than that - I'm not done yet! 

--SONET


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Point taken. I think the head-set is a must for this kind of trip!

Also guys, next time if we drop by Scottys Castle, we WILL stay longer than just taking pictures of cars. Aye?

Here's the map of places we visited (blue boxes) and will be visiting (in red circles).












Emission said:


> *
> At 264 ft/sec, it meant I had barely 5 seconds to identify a car 1/4 mile away! *


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Sonet: I love the two pictures you posted!  *


Thanks! Credit for the ones taken on the road actually goes to Scott. I'll post as many as I can tomorrow.



> *
> Also, anyone has any particular stretch that they have enjoyed the most?  *


Gosh there were so many! There were two long sets of twisties that were a blast (except for that time I almost went off the road and killed both Scott and I - I hate when that happens!), but I don't remember where exactly they were. And the stretch in my second pic was fun. The road going back from Badwater sure got the adrenaline going (until Raffi Stuka'ed his poor car :angel: ), and I'm not sure if it was from the speed or the side-to-side irregularities.

Being that you are the DV expert, I'm curious what your favorite parts were Vince. Which stretches were they?

--SONET


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I enjoyed the road to Dantes Overlook. It was windy, yet uphill (under power). Speeds were slow enough that the pack was tight, yet fast enough to have fun.

I had my window down, the cool (85 F.) breeze was blowing in the window, and my car could run the whole thing in second gear. I enjoyed seeing the BMW's in front and behind swallowing up the road.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Here's the map of places we visited (blue boxes) and will be visiting (in red circles). *


Woohoo! Another trip planned, I didn't hear about this until now. Are there any dates yet? Thanks for posting the map, I was wondering where we had been.

Driving home wasn't very enjoyable right after the drive like that. Next time I think I will be staying in Vegas or one of those fancy shacks in Baker. 

--SONET

PS Anyone catch the name of that resort in DV? It looked like it might be decent, I wonder what the rates are?


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *Did you guys drive most of the way with the windows closed and the air on? *


I drove most of the way with the windows closed and just the fan. It really wasn't that hot in the morning. After lunch the heat started building up and I used the a/c sparingly as I noticed that it really started sucking up power going up some of the bigger hills.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *I'm game - I might put in a second set!    *


6 air horns????????? :thumbup: :lmao: :thumbup: :lmao:


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *(failing to mention the cops) Yeah, that ticked me off! *


By the end of the day I was really really tired, and couldn't keep up through the twisties, so I got quite a bit behind. So once on the straights I floor it to catch up. I figure once Raffi sees me in his rear view mirror that he would take off. Instead he starts slowing down. A lot! Dang, what is Raffi doing??? And then I see the cops, too. Argh. I think that was the only time when there was no warning from the lead cars.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

SONET said:


> *But you're right... next time I will probably get a real bra. *


I did get the bra and it did protect the front end very well. Plus when all the crap was being kicked up by the cars ahead of me I just hung back a little more. Unfortunately, the plastic on the headlights did take quite a beating.

Just an FYI... I got the BMW bra and am not too impressed with how it attaches to the car. The sides that run up over the turn signals and the two tabs that wrap around the inside edge of the headlights are attached with velcro. It held up ok, but I think long term the velcro that is double-sided-taped to the body will come loose. And there are 2 of those bending metal tabs on the bottom of the lower mask that just hung loose because there is nothing to wrap them around under the front end of the car.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *did you guys listen to alot of music along the way or were you pretty much monitoring the radios or just enjoying the sounds of the car. *


I listened to the radio a bit on the initial part of the trip, until reception got a tad spotty. I brought along a bunch of CDs, but ended up not using them. Trying to drive solo and change a CD at 100+ mph wasn't my bag. So I listened to the wind, the engine, the FRS radio, and watched the scenery whiz by.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> *Driving home wasn't very enjoyable right after the drive like that. Next time I think I will be staying in Vegas or one of those fancy shacks in Baker.  *


Death Valley Junction, that town with the Opera House, looked plush! :lmao: :lmao:

Driving home is always the toughest part of a long round-trip road trip. And after DV, going 90 on the interstate feels like going 30!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Plazi said:


> *
> I guess I've just got a goyishe kopf. *
> 
> _Originally posted by Raffi _
> ...


Literal translation is "gentile (non-jewish) brain".


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> * So, just where did you place your radio during the drive? Did you guys have head-sets or what?
> ...
> Also, anyone has any particular stretch that they have enjoyed the most?  *


I kept the radio in the drink holder between the seats. I was gonna get a headset, but for whatever reason forgot to stop in to Fry's to pick one up. But next time...

While I liked it all, I most enjoyed the straights and pushing it up to the rev limitter, and the whoop-dees. The twisties were fun too, but I was still too hesitant and not yet used to the car enough to drive them properly. So I ended up riding my brakes way too much! Gotta take some performance DE classes before I can push those twisties like that again.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Actually, I liked the banter. *


Some of the best stuff came out of the banter!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *Driving home is always the toughest part of a long round-trip road trip. And after DV, going 90 on the interstate feels like going 30! *


After the 100+ runs and spending most of the day at 90+, doing less than 40 in heavy traffic feels like you are standing still. And I also hit some rain toward the very end, so dropped on the the surface streets where there were fewer idiot drivers.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice pics guys :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Gotta get me a digi-cam!

Now that I've done the whirlwind tour, I'd like to go back at a (much) more leasurely pace and do some serious photography.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> *I was just looking through my pictures and was disappointed that I didn't have any pictures of that Tioga camper that we kept passing. Did anyone get one of that thing?
> 
> Another pic while I'm at it:
> 
> ...


Great pic :thumbup:

I'm sure you all followed that for the first 40 seconds or so after each pit stop :angel:

After seeing all these pics and seeing Vince's map, I really need to get out there for one of your next trips


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I'm sure you all followed that for the first 40 seconds or so after each pit stop :angel:
> 
> *


Your xiT goes from 0-65 in less than 40 seconds, doesn't it?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Your xiT goes from 0-65 in less than 40 seconds, doesn't it? *


:flipoff: :flipoff:

NOT FUNNY  ok maybe it was


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :flipoff: :flipoff:
> 
> NOT FUNNY  ok maybe it was *


Kaz kept up just fine with his xiT. :thumbup:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Kaz kept up just fine with his xiT. :thumbup: *


I thought Kaz had an iT, not an xiT :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> I thought Kaz had an iT, not an xiT :dunno: *


DOH! You are correct. :eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *
> 
> Kaz kept up just fine with his iT. :thumbup: *


I keep telling the Nate's of the world that we can hold our own


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> I thought Kaz had an iT, not an xiT :dunno: *


I don't need no stinkin' 4WD. 

My problem was the low gearing and heavier body (um, both mine and the car's) took longer to get up to 130MPH.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *My problem was the low gearing and heavier body (um, both mine and the car's) took longer to get up to 130MPH.  *


:lmao: :lmao:

You did go on a mini diet during the trip didn't you :yikes: :angel:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Most of us had buffalo for lunch. That slowed us all down.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> My problem was the low gearing and heavier body (um, both mine and the car's) took longer to get up to 130MPH.  *


At least you didn't have SONET's disadvantage of hauling me in the car. 

Finally getting a chance to post. What a blast it was! I was happy to tag along as a spare driver (and by the end of the day I thought I might get called into service) but glad to see everyone made it home okay.

I'll have to get a bra (no more of that OG Racing colored duct tape) and see if I can keep up with Emission on those 135+ straights


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Sunday, I washed and waxed my car.

Today, I am getting custom garage cabinets installed... so the car rests outside.

Besides the addition of 756 miles, the car shows no additional wear (it actually runs a bit better now the carbon has been blown out).


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Emission said:


> *Sunday, I washed and waxed my car.
> 
> Today, I am getting custom garage cabinets installed... so the car rests outside.
> 
> Besides the addition of 756 miles, the car shows no additional wear (it actually runs a bit better now the carbon has been blown out). *


Looks great in Silver :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Any damage reports?*

Emission - Did you have an area that got some rock chips?

O-knock and Emission had bras, SONET tried tape (I'll have to find that racing tape thread and put a review) and the other four cars had no front protection (unless someone has x-pel that I wasn't aware of).


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> 
> So, who was the one doing the dipping woohoo-s ?
> 
> *


I was doing it!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Any damage reports?*

I didn't wash the car yesterday (there are drizzle reports for later this week), but I did a quick once-over of the exterior, fluids, undercarriage, etc. and didn't spot anything.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

SONET said:


> *
> 
> PS Anyone catch the name of that resort in DV? It looked like it might be decent, I wonder what the rates are? *


Furnace Creek Inn.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Any damage reports?*



Kaz said:



> *I didn't wash the car yesterday *


I didn't do a thorough check, but I didn't see anything obvious while I was pulling the nose mask off, except on the plastic headlight covers, which took a bit of a beating.

I was still too tired yesterday to wash the car, so I still have splash marks and such just aft of where the mask covered the front end. What I did notice was a ton of sand and very small rocks that built up in the crevases of the mask and some just under the headlight area that the mask didn't cover.

Maybe next time I'll tape some sheet plastic over the headlights to protect them (but not with the racing tape that Sonet was using  )


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

SONET said:


> *PS Anyone catch the name of that resort in DV? It looked like it might be decent, I wonder what the rates are? *


Looks like there are 2 hotels... Furnace Creek Inn (about $150-$200 per night) and Furnace Creek Ranch (about $75-$125 per night).

The URL is Furnace Creek Resort


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I took some chips down low where I had removed the foglight for better oil cooling. Nothing major. Let me take a pic and post...


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I removed the fog light and painted this black the night before we left. Look how much was chipped off it! 

Now, understand that this is only about 8" off the ground... and was completely exposed.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Emission said:


> *I removed the fog light and painted this black the night before we left. Look how much was chipped off it!
> 
> Now, understand that this is only about 8" off the ground... and was completely exposed. *


The paint was also new and soft.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Emission said:


> *I removed the fog light and painted this black the night before we left.*


I didn't tape up the fogs and the mask has holes for them... I'll have to see if they sustained any hits (very likely they did).


----------

